# Red Dahlia Question



## arbra (Jan 11, 2018)

So I had planted 7, and they finally bloomed.  I have two issues tho:

1) Two of the flowers did not spawn butterflies
2) I had a zero catch rate on the butterflies that did spawn

Anyone else having this issue?

And if flowers do not spawn butterflies, will they spawn sometime in the future, or do you just have to harvest and try again with the next batch?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 11, 2018)

arbra said:


> So I had planted 7, and they finally bloomed.  I have two issues tho:
> 
> 1) Two of the flowers did not spawn butterflies
> 2) I had a zero catch rate on the butterflies that did spawn
> ...



Not every flower spawns butterflies.

the rarer butterflies have a lower catch rate. 

they only have one chance to spawn. the only exception is your friends can give you butterflies - you should leave a couple in bloom so if any friends come by they can give you butterflies.


----------



## Bucky42 (Jan 11, 2018)

That is good to know. I was wondering how to get the butterflies and if they only came on newly spawned flowers. I also don't see a downside to giving butterflies to friends. It doesn't look like we need to keep them for any reason.


----------



## arbra (Jan 11, 2018)

thanks for the info, now I am even more stressed for this event.....so many topaz butterflies to catch and so little time to do it in /cry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2018)

I have noticed (at least for me) that I have a better catch chance if I let some butterflies accumulate and do the catch all action. Catching 1 at a time I only caught 1/3 and catching all I was able to catch 4/6 of them. Don't know if it's 100% true because I haven't tested it thoroughly, but that was my experience. Of course if you're desperate Lloid can catch every single one, but it's waaaaay too expensive.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 12, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have noticed (at least for me) that I have a better catch chance if I let some butterflies accumulate and do the catch all action. Catching 1 at a time I only caught 1/3 and catching all I was able to catch 4/6 of them. Don't know if it's 100% true because I haven't tested it thoroughly, but that was my experience. Of course if you're desperate Lloid can catch every single one, but it's waaaaay too expensive.



I tried that option once, but it seemed like it glitched out. I will have to give it another go to test it out because my catch rate luck has gone way downhill.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 12, 2018)

My internet bugged out and my post uploaded twice. Please delete.


----------

